# Hookah and weed?



## Polluted_Chronic (Apr 2, 2007)

I was just wondering if it is possible to smoke weed with a hookah? How would you do it just put weed in the clay bowl and proceed to set up as a regular hookah? ??


----------



## Wake'N'Bake (Apr 3, 2007)

I have done it, its actually pretty easy. if you know how to make a hookah with shisha. you can go load the bowl with shisha/herb and its really amazing!!


----------



## rickhighly420 (Apr 4, 2007)

OMG you guys havn't smoked out of a hookah? it's just as popular as smoking out of a bong around here... but I think it gets you more ripped than a bong, but doesn't cary the great taste as in smoking out of a bong...


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Apr 4, 2007)

Polluted_Chronic said:


> I was just wondering if it is possible to smoke weed with a hookah? How would you do it just put weed in the clay bowl and proceed to set up as a regular hookah? ??


 
How long have you smoked weed? Hmm i wonder if you can smoke weed out of a smoking device? when they make Half of them for weed and the other half for hashsheesh

Gee i dont know 

O yeah if your smoking out of one Buy a Glass Hookah!!!!!!!! 

I;ve noticed that the Metal hookah's give of a metal taste when smoking it Flavours your weed with a crappy taste...

My friends own a Metal and Glass hookah and bar none the Glass hookah kicks the shit out of the metal one.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Apr 4, 2007)

glass is always the way to go. pipes, bongs, hookas, anything. smooth(est?) smoke, easy to clean, and usually the last to get fucked up, assuming u dont have the tendency to knock stuff over.


----------



## rickhighly420 (Apr 5, 2007)

definatly agree, metal just gives it an unatural taste.... mmmm... bud tastes soooo gooooddd!!!!!


----------



## cali-high (Apr 5, 2007)

yeah i love it.

put the weed in first then the shisha then the tinfoil and then the coal on top thats how i do


----------



## HighPhi (Apr 6, 2007)

hash is better through a hookar than weed i feel
but yes yes its awsome cause its weed.


----------



## Tre_Jay (Jun 16, 2007)

It burns WAY fast in the Hookah though.

I think a good combination would be some sheesh mixed in with weed. Have yet to try that.


----------



## cali-high (Jun 17, 2007)

thats how i doit i put the weed on the bottom and shisha ontop burns great!


----------



## danecooksays (Sep 16, 2008)

i dunno how you guys roll but this is how we do:

pack a bowl of regular tobacco and get the right amount. then, get however much bud you want (i have done ~0.4 grams and even a full gram) and just mix it like you're mixing a salad. then re-pack the bowl with the weed-sheesha, foil it, light your coals and enjoy. it's def. a different kind of high than a bong or bubbler. but that shit get's you toasted. it's much better if you're only trying to get 2 - 3 people high and have 45 mins - an hour to kill.


----------



## Sedition (Sep 16, 2008)

I've tried shisha whilst over in South Africa and hookah smoking was the illest! I would imagine that its just as easy to do weed through it, and it'd be mad as hell! Hit that shit up!


----------



## bladesblazin (Jul 19, 2010)

I am gonna have to try this, I have a hookah and have never tried herb with it.


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jul 19, 2010)

it's ace man definitely load that clay fucker up! i like to use the apple flavour sheesh tobacco and mix it in with a bunch of the weed then pack it, foil, clay. soooo nice. i always find it gets you dead sneakily baked and then you suddenly realise you're fucked haha


----------



## Puffbig (Sep 9, 2010)

Its rad!! Mix the weed and tobacco & smoke it how you usually would! Share with a friend or 2....smoking it for 45 mins alone takes the mind to strange places


----------



## Smokey1115 (Sep 18, 2010)

instead of using shisha i prefer to use the herbal hukkah. the Soex brand. (I think thats how it spelled) it has no tobacco or anything. its just flavored molasses.


----------

